# Wald mit Teich kauf!!!!!



## golf-schorsch (27. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

Bin neu hier in diesem schönen Forum! Und hab da doch gleich mal eine Frage:

Stehe im Moment kurz vor einem Wald kauf, und in dieser 7800m² Gesamtfläche befindet sich ein Teich mit 2000m² und der rest mit Kiefernbestand ca 70 Jahre!
Der Teich selber schaut total super aus ( auch super klar und auch eine große Seerose ist zu sehen!(Muss dazu sagen bin absoluter Anfänger) Der noch Eigentümer hat mir gesagt es wurde erst vor wenigen Jahren der Schlamm raus gebaggert. Und der Teich besitzte ein Quelle! 
Jetz mein Frage: Ich habe die Gesamtfläche für einen Preis von 1,70€/m² angeboten bekommen! Ist der Preis ok?
Und dann noch die Frage was würde man für den Teich Pacht bekommen (wenn ich ihn nicht selber behalte)?
Schon mal danke für eure Antworten.
MFG Schorsch


----------



## Axel123 (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wald mit Teich kauf!!!!!*

Wo ist der Teich???


----------



## hotte50 (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wald mit Teich kauf!!!!!*



Axel123 schrieb:


> Wo ist der Teich???



das wird er dir bestimmt nicht verraten :q

@golf-schorsch

wie man bei so einem Superpreis noch nachfragen muss ob der OK ist, erschließt sich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht |kopfkrat

wenn auf dem Gelände kein Giftmühl oder ein dutzend Leichen vergraben sind, kann man da nur zuschlagen #6


----------



## Axel123 (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wald mit Teich kauf!!!!!*



hotte50 schrieb:


> das wird er dir bestimmt nicht verraten :q
> 
> @golf-schorsch
> 
> ...


 
Hätte ja sein können, schade eigentlich!:vik:


----------



## golf-schorsch (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wald mit Teich kauf!!!!!*

Morgen,

Also der Wald liegt in Franken bei Nürnberg!!!

Gut Leichen oder Giftmüll hab ich nicht gefunden|supergri

Nur das es der erste von 5 weiteren Teichen ist!Und all die anderen aus dem ersten versorgt werden!(ist das gut???)

Nun noch die Frage was bekommt man für den Weiher mit 2000m² Pacht?

So wie ich das gestern gesehen habe sind einige Karpfen und Forellen im Weiher!Die anderen 4 Teiche haben alle nur Karpfen besatz! 

Schorsch


----------



## Axel123 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wald mit Teich kauf!!!!!*



golf-schorsch schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## golf-schorsch (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wald mit Teich kauf!!!!!*

Hab ja keine Ahnung!
Wollte ja eigentlich nur nen Wald!

Und jetz ist halt da noch ein Weiher mit 2000m² drin!

Mit Fischen und wasser hab ich halt bis jetz null zu tun gehabt!

Hab mir gedacht den ganzen Weiher für die ersten Jahre an nen Freund zu verpachten! Und wenn ich da ein bischen mehr Ahnung hab selber ins Fische halten einsteige!
Deshalb würde mich ein Pachtpreis Interrisieren!!!

Wo müsste  ich da anfagen wenn ich ihn selber behalte?
Grundausstattung usw.????????????????????


----------



## Axel123 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wald mit Teich kauf!!!!!*

Das mit dem Verpachten musste Dir genau überlegen, da das ganze unter Nutzfläche fällt liegt die min. Pachtzeit bei 8 Jahren. (ist jedenfalls in Nds so) Als Pacht würde ich Dir nicht mehr wie 1200,-€ im Jahr zahlen, das ist so ungefähr der Schnitt. Ist aber auch regional abhängig. Weiter kommt dazu, ob es ein Landschaftsschutzgebiet ist. Dann hast Du bei der Bewirtschaftung auf einiges zu achten. Die einzelheiten kannst Du hier aber auch in anderen Threads finden. Suche einfach mal, Du wirst dabei auch viele andere Interessante Beiträge finden, die Dich dann vllt davon überzeugen selber mit dem Angeln anzufangen.


----------



## hotte50 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wald mit Teich kauf!!!!!*



golf-schorsch schrieb:


> Deshalb würde mich ein Pachtpreis Interrisieren!!!
> 
> Wo müsste  ich da anfagen wenn ich ihn selber behalte?
> Grundausstattung usw.????????????????????



dann benutze hier die Suchfunktion, es ist genug geschrieben zu dem Thema Bewirtschaftung. Es gibt auch extra eine Rubrik zum Thema. Einfach mal ein bisschen suchen hier.

Was den Pachtzins angeht, die Frage wird dir kaum jemand verbindlich beantworten können. Musst halt mal in der Gegend Erkundigungen einziehen, was so im Schnitt gezahlt wird. Das ist nämlich Regional total unterschiedlich. Ich kenne hier im Raum jemanden, der zahlt für 1,5 ha Wasserfläche 1.000 Euro im Jahr und ich kenne einen Teichbesitzer hier im Umkreis, der will für 1000m² Wasserfläche 1.000 Euro im Jahr :r


----------



## golf-schorsch (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wald mit Teich kauf!!!!!*

Das mit der Pacht ist mir schon klar, daß das total unterschiedlich ist! Vor allem bei uns in Mittelfranken wo es ja doch weiher ohne ende gibt!

Was ich noch wissen will! Absolute grundausstattung zum betreiben eines Weihers?

Wenn dann würde ich das was schon drinnen is weiter führen wollen!
Also Karpfen und Forellen!

Wie schaut es mit dem absatz der Fische aus! Kann das zum problem werden??

Schon mal danke
Schorsch


----------



## Phoenix (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wald mit Teich kauf!!!!!*

Mindestlaufzeit für die Pacht eines Weihers in Bayern müssten 5 Jahre sein. 

Is natürlich ne super Sache so ein Weiher und wenn möglich würd ich an deiner Stelle den Weiher selbst bewirschaften. Preislich denke ich das die 1200Euro/Jahr Pacht aber recht realistisch sind.


----------



## esoxwobbler (7. November 2012)

*AW: Wald mit Teich kauf!!!!!*

a ja nun zwischenzeitlich 5 Jahre  vergangen sind, wirst du darauf gekommen
sein, den Teich selber zu bewirtschaften. Es gab sicherlich ausreichen Info-
Literatur, die Dir Dein Vorhaben erleichtert hat.


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (7. November 2012)

*AW: Wald mit Teich kauf!!!!!*

editiert


----------



## Syntac (8. November 2012)

*AW: Wald mit Teich kauf!!!!!*



Wegofishing schrieb:


> Und schon die erste Trööt-Leiche geschändet, ääh, ich meine wiederbelebt...



naja, da kann man nix mehr kaputt machen


----------



## Ossipeter (8. November 2012)

*AW: Wald mit Teich kauf!!!!!*

Mindestpachtdauer von Teichflächen in Bayern sind 10 Jahre!


----------



## GandRalf (8. November 2012)

*AW: Wald mit Teich kauf!!!!!*

Ja! -Jetzt!

Vielleicht war das beim Erstellen dieses Threads noch anders...|rolleyes:m

duck ...und wech...


----------



## Ossipeter (8. November 2012)

*AW: Wald mit Teich kauf!!!!!*

Ne, aber nicht dass einer aus Nr. 11 falsche Schlüsse zieht!


----------

